# CPC-A seeking entry level position in medical coding/billing or clerical position



## debcat70 (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi all

I've attached my resume for your review. I'm a fast learner and can therefore learn new applications quickly.

I look forward to hearing from you.

Deborah Krauss


----------

